# Busted By The Game Cam!



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

I left the blind @ 9am on 12-11-07, decided to leave it unlocked since the only thing of real value in there was binoculars. I returned back @ 3pm and noticed a few of my windows in the down position. When I opened my blind I found that everything had been tampered with. My binoculars were hanging from one of the windows. Heater was laying by the door. Was missing a bic lighter, roll of toilet paper, 2 wires to hold the windows open, and a bottle of water. Lucky I don't ever leave my gun in there. Someone left a small cactus by one of the windows (inside). 

Decided to check my game cam ---- BUSTED @ 12:18! Least I know who was there. I guess the wires where going to be used for cooking. I'm not sure if they forgot the cactus or if it was some kind of peace offering.?.at least nothing of great value was missing!

A few yrs. ago back someone else broke in and took a lighter, walkman, and a few batteries.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

It happens. I've found them curled up in the floor of my blind sleeping before. There used to be a time when all they wanted was a shelter from the weather and some food to eat and were always respectful. Nowadays you have to be really careful when they approach. There are some bad hombres running those trails. Be careful out there.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey,,,,you should leave a little note telling them that they are being photographed by three different cameras while they are in the area. Ya never know, they might leave it alone......................Just a thought


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Or...they will steal the camera.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Hey,,,,you should leave a little note telling them that they are being photographed by three different cameras while they are in the area. Ya never know, they might leave it alone......................Just a thought


that is a good idea and to post that note on the outside of the door. plus they won't know just how many cameras are really there or where they are positioned.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

spot light fisherman said:


> that is a good idea and to post that note on the outside of the door. plus they won't know just how many cameras are really there or where they are positioned.


If they can read and you can write in spanish. I bet they appreciated the welcome package. Honestly I can't beleive they didn't swipe the binos. Had a friend leave his rifle in the stand in between the morn and aftnoon hunt. Got back to hunt and no rifle. Found the rifle next season leaning up against a cedar tree with no scope on it. Of course sitting out for a year kinda ruined it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I cannot think of a good reason to leave your rifle in the stand between hunts. Someone help me out.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm with ya on that William. Anyone dumb/lazy enough to leave your rifle alone probably deserves whatever happens to it. Heck, why not just leave a $1,000 in there...


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I hunt in Laredo... we all leave crosses above our doors and Virgin Mary statues next to the door. They seem to be for the most part respectful since we have done this.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Lessons I learned.

Leave your stand unlocked so they don't damage it getting in...if they want in, they'll get in.

Leave some can food for them, some vienna sausages, spam, and some bottled water.

Laminate a piece of paper with the following on it: 
mi casa es tu casa. dejarla como la encontraste.

I doubt you'll have any trouble or damage again.

But like Todd said; these days there are some bad ones coming across. They're not all docile people looking for a better life. If you have a handgun, wear it, know how to use it and know that you could use it if you had to.

TH


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> But like Todd said; these days there are some bad ones coming across. They're not all docile people looking for a better life. If you have a handgun, wear it, know how to use it and know that you could use it if you had to.


On my buddies deer lease there are several buildings covered with MS13 graffitti. According to the BP (they have been there several times) some is wanna be but most is legit. These are bad bad people. Like Martin said be prepared you may have to defend yourself. 
http://www.knowgangs.com/gang_resources/profiles/ms13/


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> If they can read and you can write in spanish. I bet they appreciated the welcome package. Honestly I can't beleive they didn't swipe the binos. Had a friend leave his rifle in the stand in between the morn and aftnoon hunt. Got back to hunt and no rifle. Found the rifle next season leaning up against a cedar tree with no scope on it. Of course sitting out for a year kinda ruined it.


 ALMOST ALL OF THESE PEOPLE ARE ONLY PASSING THRU THEY ARE NOT THERE TO STEAL YOUR ***, THEY MAY TAKE SOME WATER OR FOOD, WE USE TO HUNT IN BROOKS COUNTY , WE WOULD SEE THEM FREQUENTLY, WE WOULD LEAVE RIFLES IN BLIND THRU HUNTING SEASON, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM ,(BUT SOME PEOPLE ARE QUICK TO ASSUME THEY ARE THEIVES AN CRIMINALS, THEY COME TO WORK, YOU DONT SEE THEM ON THE STREET CORNER BEGGING FOR MONEY, YOU SEE THEM AT HOME DEPOT READY TO WORK. ITS THE SAME OLD SONG.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

O/G SALTY said:


> (BUT SOME PEOPLE ARE QUICK TO ASSUME THEY ARE THEIVES AN CRIMINALS, THEY COME TO WORK, YOU DONT SEE THEM ON THE STREET CORNER BEGGING FOR MONEY, YOU SEE THEM AT HOME DEPOT READY TO WORK. ITS THE SAME OLD SONG.


The lease I referenced in the post just before yours is in Brooks County. I'm not quick to judge. I'm going off info I heard 1st hand from the US Border Patrol Agents that patrol the area and make regular visits to the lease. I think they know a little more about the situation than you or I do.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> WE WOULD LEAVE RIFLES IN BLIND THRU HUNTING SEASON


Man I just have to know...why on earth would you do that? I mean, lol...why?

TH


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I would feel very uneasy walking up to a blind if I had left a rifle in it and the door was ajar!!!!!


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Fill water bottles with a mix of liquid laxitive and water...... Leave an old coat stuffed with pink insulation.... For the honest ones passing thru and don't steal than fine but the others deserve a little discomfort....


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

maybe you could leave a cell phone and offer them a ride past the checkpoint. Does the word illegal still have any meaning?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup Hughoo, it sure does, but if they'll leave my stuff alone it's worth it to me.

TH


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Lessons I learned.
> 
> Leave your stand unlocked so they don't damage it getting in...if they want in, they'll get in.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking the same thing....they aren't bad people, they are hard working people looking to better their lives for themselves and their familys....BUT...there are some who are just drug runners and you gotta C.Y.A. Brushing up on some Spanish might not be a bad idea either just incase you come across anyone.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Call me old fashoned Texan but I have issues with people waltzing across whatever ranch they choose. My great grandfather woke up in Concan years ago to find a man staring into the window, chased them to near the barn where one of the two visitors got buckshot in him, the sheriff drug him off the next day no questions asked. Not to mention I have watched my industry suffer in wages and quality of work for the last 15 years. You do not mess with a Texans land.

QUOTE=Trouthunter]Yup Hughoo, it sure does, but if they'll leave my stuff alone it's worth it to me.

TH[/QUOTE]


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Man I just have to know...why on earth would you do that? I mean, lol...why?
> 
> TH


 THATS WHAT MY UNCLES DO, CALL THEM LAZY OR WHATEVER, WE ARE NOW HUNTING IN JIM HOGG COUNTY AND THEY STILL DO IT AND THERE RIFLES ARE THERE EVERY TIME. ( THESE PEOPLE ARE CARRYING JUGS OF WATER AND FOOD AND CLOTHING, YOU THINK THEY WANT TO CARRY EXTRA *** AROUND, AFTER SEVERAL MILES I THINK STUFF MAY START TO COME OFF.TRY WALKIN 50 OR MORE


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

I've heard of people doing this @ there camp house before. It's known to work well. They broke into our camp house and stool a 30-30, can goods, and some warm clothes yrs ago. We looked all over the lease and never found it. Found a place that they had built a fire and ate some can goods.



reelthreat said:


> I hunt in Laredo... we all leave crosses above our doors and Virgin Mary statues next to the door. They seem to be for the most part respectful since we have done this.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We get them passing thru fairly often. Usually only canned goods, blankets or shoes are taken. The worse thing they did was use the "throne' to leave the remains of what must have been 100 tacos while it had no water connected. I thought I was going to have to use my buddies knife to get it out (sure wasn't using mine)! :wink:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> THATS WHAT MY UNCLES DO, CALL THEM LAZY OR WHATEVER, WE ARE NOW HUNTING IN JIM HOGG COUNTY AND THEY STILL DO IT AND THERE RIFLES ARE THERE EVERY TIME.


Maybe they just have more money than sense? Do you think that ******** are the only people that move through that country? That's not only the weirdest thing I think I have ever heard of anyone doing, leaving a rifle unattended like that, but it's also one of the most unprofessional things. Anyone could alter the settings on the scope or some kids could get it and shoot somebody or themselves with it.

Very strange.

TH


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

some of those backpacks also contain pot, cocaine and heroin, not just food and clothes. MS13, drug gangs, and smugglers are for real, imagine them with your rifle and a pack full of dope.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy ****! Don't leave your rifles in your blinds! I live and hunt in Brooks Co. My place is adjacent to the park just north of the checkpoint. If they're carrying backpacks, be careful. Here's the funniest of several pictures my camera has captured.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

O/G SALTY said:


> WE WOULD LEAVE RIFLES IN BLIND THRU HUNTING SEASON, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM


That's crazy. In addition to getting it stolen, you might come back in a week to find it rusted shut, full of dust, who knows what?

100% of the time, my guns are in my hand or in a hard case (ok, maybe .05% of the time they are in a rack when the rangemaster calls "Cease Fire!"). I think it's just disrespectful to leave a gun sitting there like a shovel or pickaxe.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Dark clothing, nice backpacks. Its pretty obvious what these two young men are doing IMOP. They bring the bags so far and leave them at a location to be pickup. I've seen similar packs left on a lease near Laredo off 59. If the packs came up missing, you can bet someone would come looking. We always approached everything with caution.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Anybody that thinks *ILLEGALS *do not come over here and commit crimes is living under a rock. They steal, rob, deal drugs, shoplift, drive without license or insurance, loiter in the street and the list goes on. All just to have a better life....yeah right. I have total respect for someone trying to become an American Citizen and making a better life for themselves but have non for criminals. Sometimes I feel we are giving this country away.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm with you Bucksnort.
I totally understand why they want to come here and I would probably do the same to better my life. I don't hate or blame them. They are taking advantage of a situation that benefits them. We have citizens in this country that take advantage of every Gov organization they can. Give me, Give me, Give me....but we are giving this country away to Mexico and Texas is going to be the first cauuality. 
I saw last week where somewhere; I wish I could remember where, they were proposing that birth certs not be given to illeagle's babys being born in the U.S. I think that is a great idea. I believe we are the only country that gives citizenship to babies of illeagles born here. 
We have a lot of work to do in this area and it doesn't appear that it's getting done very fast. I hope this issue becomes a big part of the presidential election next year.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is an example of what happens!!!! From another thread


sold my ultra just recently. really miss it. Not to bring you down but My exwifes best friend lost her brother yesterday. He was good rider wearing all the gear you could put on. Full face,leathers,jacket pads the while works. Guy pulled out in front of him. Illegal alien no less. No insurance No liciense. I am sure he will run to Mexico. Come on folks letsget that fence built. My rant for Christmas


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 23, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about immigrants and our policies, but I don't have any mixed feelings about leaving something like your guns in unattended deer blinds. You should never leave your guns or alcohol where they can easily be used by any immigrants. I know first hand that immigrants do steal firearms, because it has happened several times at our lease in Webb County. Some guys will leave their guns in their trailers during the week. Several times they have broken into our trailers and stolen guns. Don't think that they won't steal your hunting vehicle too, if you leave your keys in it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

"mi casa es tu casa. dejarla como la encontraste."

I speak english,,,,,what in the hell is that?


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

When Your Hunting Items Come Up Missing, (feeder Motors, Tree Stands, Camo,etc. I Really Dont Think It Is Only Illegals Come On The Property) Just Like We Have The Minuteman, We Need Volunteers For The Fkn Poachers And Trespassers That Steal Our ***. We Use To Have A Small Lease In Columbus A Couple Years Ago, Set Up New Feeders And Treestands Month Before Opening Day, Opening Morning No Feeders Or Treestands! Now That Sux


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well Captain*



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> "mi casa es tu casa. dejarla como la encontraste."
> 
> I speak english,,,,,what in the hell is that?


Do you spend much time in South Texas hunting? No?

Do you really want a translation or where you just trying to be a smart arse?

You let me know.

TH


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok since they aren't so called bad people then they should come across legally. Don't start this stuff that we US citizens break the law because we do. Just stop glorifying them. Tired of my taxes going to their free med care and other stuff.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> "mi casa es tu casa. dejarla como la encontraste."
> 
> I speak english,,,,,what in the hell is that?


Okay, this is what you put out in Columbus,Texas along with the other sign
"my house is your house. leave it as you found it"

and btw Capt. Rick, if you can't speak spanish you darn well better learn.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Baystlth1 said:


> Here is an example of what happens!!!! From another thread
> 
> sold my ultra just recently. really miss it. Not to bring you down but My exwifes best friend lost her brother yesterday. He was good rider wearing all the gear you could put on. Full face,leathers,jacket pads the while works. Guy pulled out in front of him. Illegal alien no less. No insurance No liciense. I am sure he will run to Mexico. Come on folks letsget that fence built. My rant for Christmas


I am very sorry to hear of such a loss of a human life. I also sold my ZX-7 crotchrocket because of too many close calls (none of which were my fault) It is a shame. There are hundreds of motorcycle accidents that are NOT the fault of the rider, but whether the driver of the car/truck is a citizen or not, it's still the same painfull loss of a loved one. I lost my younger brother at the tender age of 23, and we initally went after the person we felt was at fault, but after our emotions subsided a bit, we realized that no amount of money would ever bring my younger brother back to us. I do understand your pain, and it is just one of those unfortunate things in life that we must deal with.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Somebody already mentioned the fact that these guys are totin big frame-type backpacks. While working on some pretty remote projects down in the valley I had some feds tell me that the ones that are carrying water jugs and small packs/bags are crossing over to stay and work. The ones with the big backpacks (like the ones in the pic) are carrying LARGE amounts of drugs and also carrying mucho firepower! Bad hombres for sure.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

These folks (good and bad ) have been traveling these routes for generations . Are there some really bad apples in the mix ? Oh he77 yes , there are. I have always had a grudging respect for these people as a group though. They travel hundreds of miles over sometimes hostile territory to, of all things..... do hard manual labor. 

We all pizz , moan whine and complain about the "illegals" coming over but there are danged sure a bunch of us ( me included) that have taken advantage of their willingness to do our dirty work on the cheap. 

Our immigration policies leave alot to be desired but if we stopped putting these people to work they would stop coming through "our" ranches .

Drugs......... drugs are gonna come in until people stop paying for them and whomever doing the toting is going to be a bad person. No matter their language or the color of their skin.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

bucksnort said "Capt. Rick, if you can't speak spanish you darn well better learn."

Hey,,,,I live in America where "WE" speak English! 

I WILL NOT learn another language.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We use to leave the camp unlocked also when we hunted Hebronville.

South Carolina.... the only Spannish yall hear is Taco Bell

If you were here we would have to give you an Indian name..............Cool Arrow perhaps



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> bucksnort said "Capt. Rick, if you can't speak spanish you darn well better learn."
> 
> Hey,,,,I live in America where "WE" speak English!
> 
> I WILL NOT learn another language.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

When i was hunting South of Rocksprings the BP would always warn us to stay away from the guys carrying the Packs, they were packing drugs and weapons. One night we pulled in late at the main gate and there was a guy sitting next to our gate post waiting on his ride. He was really impressed when we stepped out with pistols in our hands he proceeded to disappear into the dark very fast


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Feliz Navidad:biggrin:


----------



## SPI-FlatsCatter (Nov 3, 2005)

Obviously I came across this thread late in the game. The ranch that Todd (TooTall) was referring to is one that I used to hunt. We saw groups almost EVERY weekend. The largest was 47 and several others that were in the teens.

In addition to all the other points made, one of my biggest concerns was that I really wasn't comfortable letting my 16 year old hunt alone in that environment, and my wife wouldn't go back PERIOD. So much for the "family" experience.....

BTW: I hate to get too far off subject, but before one signs up too quickly for the proposed border fence, take a hard look at both the proposed path and the likelihood of success. MANY Texans will effectively have their property taken from them as the fence is NOT all on the border..........in many places it is well NORTH of the river and landowners South of the fence will be screwed for a myriad of reasons that are obvious. Additionally, who here REALLY thinks that a fence is going to stem the tide more than a few %'s.....maybe the 8 month pregnant women......and even then only until they start cutting holes and building ladders.

IMO, this fence thing is the most simplistic and borderline (no pun intended) moronic idea ever concocted by a legislature FAMOUS for moronic actions.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

at our lease in uvalde one night there was some banging at the door of the camp house. all the lights were turned out and we were almost in bed. anyhoo, go and look out the front door and don't see a thing. i then catch something in the corner of my eye in the shadows and it is someone standing there. scared the ***** out of me. spoke some english and wanted a ride to town. thought about and then noticed he was covered in brush. one of the guys told him he could sleep in the back of the truck and then walk into town in the morning. he left but look scared. i am thinking he was running. my buddy had left an hour earlier and said that border patrol and highway patrol were all over hwy 55 when they left. 

my issue is if my wife, son, and daughter went down to hunt on their own. i have a big problem with this trespassing issue. some on our lease leave their guns in their stands during the weekend they hunt, but after this night, they no longer do this act.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

beer4bait, he will never figure out what "cool arrow"-culero means in spanish ! LOL good one !


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

A good friend of mine had a lease in Webb Cnty years ago. They arrived one weekend to find a dead illegal hanging on the front porch. The illegals had found a beer stash and a hunter's 22 rifle and I guess got beered up and one got mad at the other and killed him and strung him up. Be careful out there.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Why??*

Why would someone leave a gun in their stand?!

That's just plain stupid. Sorry but like DAH!!!!???????????????


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> South Carolina.... the only Spannish yall hear is Taco Bell
> 
> If you were here we would have to give you an Indian name..............Cool Arrow perhaps


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BEER4BAIT again.
​


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BEER4BAIT again.
> ​


gotcha covered.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Calling an Illegal Alien an "Undocumented Immigrant" is like calling a Drug Dealer a "Unlicensed Pharmacist".

LW


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd have a lot more respect and inclination to argue for citizenship for them if they would take an oath to give their lives for protecting our country and serve 4 honorable years, in order to get into this country. But I know that's probably not gonna happen.

Just my .02


----------



## RPitty (Apr 5, 2005)

*History is always written by the Victorious.*

While on a ranch in Mexico I was asked " Just how many illegal aliens fought at the Alamo " ........ I was also told that Santa Anna had illegal immagration issue at the Sabine.

Makes you think ?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Reel Screamer said:


> Calling an Illegal Alien an "Undocumented Immigrant" is like calling a Drug Dealer a "Unlicensed Pharmacist".
> 
> LW


:biggrin:


----------



## Fishbonez (Mar 27, 2007)

Someone who swims the river to come over hear has done so illegally and is a criminal. It is a real problem and anyone talking positive about them is part of the problem. For example, "they are not all bad people but trying to make a better life for themselves and their families". Those that are here illegally are criminals and should face a harsher punishment than being sent back to Mexico only to return later.

Build the fence or make the Rio Grande bigger.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Fishbonez said:


> Someone who swims the river to come over hear has done so illegally and is a criminal. It is a real problem and anyone talking positive about them is part of the problem. For example, "they are not all bad people but trying to make a better life for themselves and their families". Those that are here illegally are criminals and should face a harsher punishment than being sent back to Mexico only to return later.
> 
> Build the fence or make the Rio Grande bigger.


I think that's a bit harsh.

We are lucky that by the grace of God we were born on this side of the border and have the opportunites we have.

Yes, swimming the river is illegal and you can call them criminals all you want. You can advocate the fence (which indeed is actually up to a mile or more THIS side of the border cutting through towns and access to lawful American landowner's property rights) if you wish, and/or increased penalties for crossing.

But I have not one doubt in my mind that if I was born on the other side of that river and was faced with providing for my family in a land where the average daily wage of 50 pesos works out to $4.58 per day - I'd cross that **** river myself to provide for my family.

Maybe you can live on less than $5 a day, I sure as anything could not.

Earl


----------



## Fishbonez (Mar 27, 2007)

Earl

Is your solution to the border issue to let them all come over?

If I was not born a U.S. citizen I would also try to come over but I would still be a criminal if I did.

Illegals in the U.S. are costing honest taxpayers multi-millions and it has to stop. They have realized they can get free health care by going to the emergency room because they know they can't be turned away.

Americans are getting too soft.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

OK, I give up, how many illegal aliens fought at the Alamo? I was under the impression that most emigrated legally under the empresario system and many tejanos fought along side the Texians. So who was an ilegal alien?



RPitty said:


> While on a ranch in Mexico I was asked " Just how many illegal aliens fought at the Alamo " ........ I was also told that Santa Anna had illegal immagration issue at the Sabine.
> 
> Makes you think ?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Since when did the definition of ILLEGAL change?


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Anybody remember when breaking the law was wrong?
Anybody remember when becoming an American citizen was done by the rule of law?
Anybody remember when kids could go to any public school without having to watch many other students learn the language?
Anybody remember when ambulances weren't busy acting as primary medical care for illegal unisured immigrants?
Anybody remember not hearing about so many Spanish surname on Spanish surname murders after midnight at clubs you cannot pronounce?
Anybody remember when gangs were mostly high school kids riding bikes?
Anybody remember when foreign nationals didn't pay in-state tuition?
Anybody remember when you had the common decency to learn the language of the country you were living in?
Anybody remember when billions of dollars of untaxed dollars weren't flowing back into Mexico?
Anybody remember that there has NEVER been a shortage of US citizens willing to frame a house, mow a lawn, clean a house, and dry a car at the carwash?
Anybody remember when nations with enourmous natural resources and/or a huge tourism industry supported themselves and took care of their citizens?
Anybody remember when a man held his hand out not for a handout but to shake yours hand and ask for work?
Anybody remember when people breaking the law were treated worse than those fighting for our country and values?
Anybody remember that in the 16th century the Incas, Aztecs, Mayans and a host of North American Indian tribes had an illegal immigration problem with the Spanish?
Anybody remember the Spanish essentially wiped out the Central American Indian culture in order to plunder its gold and finance its own beauracracy?
Anybody remember that seven flags have flown over this state and right now it happens to be the American flag?
Anybody remember that your freedom comes at a cost and any nation that wants part of this country is going to get a fight they won't forget?
Anybody remember when a politician wouldn't mortgage the country to gain a huge minority vote?



Pitts? You sure are sounding a lot like somebody else I know. You guys must be in the same book-of-the-month club, lol. Seriously, dude....arguing that somehow taking Texas from the Mexicans (Spanish) is different (and wrong) than when the Spanish took Central America from the Indians is, at best, weak. Seriously, you MUST have a better argument than that. Right?

popcorn in the microwave....fire for effect!


----------

